# DD externe WD Passport Essential non détecté.



## Victoria. (6 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,
Bien que nouvelle et quelque peu perdue, je vais tenter d'être le plus claire possible. 
J'ai là en ma possession un disque dur externe WD Passport Essential USB 3.0 ainsi qu'un MacBook Pro 17 (Os x 10.6.8) 
Hier soir, en suspendant l'activité de mon mac, il s'est avéré que mon disque dur externe ne s'est pas arrêté de tourner alors que généralement, le laissant branché à mon ordi, il s'arrête. Ennuyée par son bruit, je décide de débrancher mon DDE. Evidemment, mon Mac se rallume. Je re-suspends l'activité. Jusque là, aucun soucis.
Il y a deux heures, j'ai tenté de rebrancher mon WD. Message: "Mac OS X est incapable de réparer le disque WD" 






Je vérifie que tout est encore là. Tout y est, sauf que voilà, les icônes de dossiers sont devenues de simples feuilles blanches. Je tente de cliquer sur l'une d'entre elles, impossible. Erreur 43. (il me semble)

De suite, je décide de faire quelques recherches. Je vérifie par ailleurs les informations liées à mon disque dur externe. "Lecture seule", pas de cadenat à l'horizon, je commence légèrement à paniquer. Cependant, j'ai pu retenir l'information suivante: FAT32.

Ensuite, je demande à mon frère d'installer Mac Drive sur son PC. J'y branche mon WD, rien ne se passe si ce n'est qu'un bip se fait entendre. (Je précise: un bip plutôt qu'un bruit de claquement comme j'ai pu lire ailleurs) J'y prête pas attention, et j'attends, j'attends... toujours rien. Je débranche et rebranche cette fois sur mon Mac. 

Et là c'est la catastrophe, mon ordi ne détecte plus mon disque dur. La LED de mon WD clignote encore, et toujours ce même bip que je n'avais jamais entendu auparavant. Je débranche, rebranche, redémarre mon Mac, rien n'y fait. Le bip s'est simplement doublé.

Je tente de brancher mon WD au lecteur DVD du salon, encore ce bip, mais là non plus, le lecteur ne reconnaît pas mon DDE. 

Je sors le disque du boîtier mais rien ne semble être défectueux. 

Ma question est donc la suivante: que se passe t-il ?  Mon disque dur externe est-il mort? Si au départ, j'avais peur de ne pas pouvoir récupérer mes données, là j'ai simplement peur de ne plus pouvoir utiliser mon DDE. Je tiens à préciser que j'ai, naturellement, fait plusieurs recherches liées à mon problème -que ça soit sur MG ou ailleurs- avant de me décider à poster ici. Mais j'avoue être complètement perdue et désespérée.

Merci d'avance à tous ceux qui éclaireront ma lanterne et plus particulièrement à ceux qui sauront éventuellement me rassurer... 

Bonne soirée à tous,
Victoria.


----------



## lappartien (7 Avril 2012)

il en fait des voyages ce disc dur...

http://www.google.fr/search?client=...oe=UTF-8&redir_esc=&ei=qtR_T_CDDMme8gOp-NSnBg

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1618?viewlocale=fr_FR

as-tu bcp de fichiers à récupérer? ça peut-être simplement un pb de connexion . T'as pas de firewire je pense.existe soluce donnée sur mac g d'un double cordon en usb (connexion en Y) qui améliore nettement.
Il aurait fallu sauvegarder tes fichiers et reformatter le DD comme il t'a été demandé.
En plus pbs de permissions....?
Cesser de mettre le disc sur tous supports ça ne règle rien au contraire.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h03 ----------

ton DD ne monte plus ni sur PC ni sur mac.
essaie peut -être de réparer les autorisations de ton mac avec utilitaires de disc ( ne branche pas ton DDE)mets-toi sur une session admin. redémarre ton mac sans le DDE puis une fois démarré, branche ton DDE. Monte-t-il?
si oui lecture des infos. vérification lecture écriture et permissions.
sauvegarder tes fichiers et reformater ton dde pour l'utiliser sur mac 
(Fat 32 est un ancien formatage.)

à toi.


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Avril 2012)

S'il y a une chose à ne jamais faire avec un DD, c'est bien de le débrancher pendant qu'il tourne... A part le fracasser contre un mur, pour l'endommager physiquement, c'est parfait.
Fais une recherche sur MacGé, tu trouveras les miliers de posts qui traitent des outils permettant de réparer logiquement les DD et des outils permettant de récupérer les datas sur DD définitivement plantés (à mon avis tu en es plus là).


----------

